# English Bull Terrier Advice please



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi guys does any one on here own an English Bull or have experience of them?
just wonder what the breed is like in general?
problems encountered??
basically anything really
many thanks


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

They vary so much, so be good to get opinions of individual owners rather than try and cover the breed in general 

I have one, female, 3 years old.

Shes settled quite a bit now, but up until about 2-2 and a half years she was very hyperactive dog, very strong, couldn't let her run riot around children because although she loves them to bits she just bulldozes through them like a bowling ball, lol

Very affectionate dogs imo, Kizzy likes not to be _near_ you, but to be _on_ you!

They can be notorious chewers, though never had any problems myself, shes chewed up slippers and also sponges before, anything spongy or soft like loo roll has to be kept well out the way.

She doesn't have toys lying around, they are given to her and taken away again because she gets obsessed, we also don't encourage rope pulling too much for this reason.

She is fine with other dogs and has never acted aggressive towards one when passing or meeting, but if another dogs starts on her she does not hesitate to snap right back at them and at this point we must take her away before the other dog gets hurt.

They don't feel pain, so you have to know your BT very well to know when something is wrong, small changes in behaviour let you know something is up, or just the general trail of blood coming from your dog, lol 

They are stubborn and will try to push you to the edge all the time, you have to constantly keep on top of them, show them your the boss and be firm with them. These dogs are so hard a kick up the bum or a slap does nothing for them.

If Kizzy gets over excited she has to be pinned to the floor, not so much these days now shes settled down but when she was younger she was a bit of a bugger, they have selective hearing and you can repeatedly tell them no and they won't listen, you have to move towards them before they realise your talking to them!

You _have_ to be leader of the pack with these guys.

Kizzy has a crate, its her safe place, its not used as discipline, she sleeps in there, she goes in there when we eat, when she eats, when we have visitors and she takes herself there when shes unsure of a situation. I never believed in crates before owning a BT, i'd say its pretty essential for them.

Kizz is also very routine orientated, any change in routine or something new in the house and she knows.

They know no limits when it comes to playing or running, they have endless energy and Kizz would spend all day spinning in circles if she could, you need to be able to tell them when enough is enough.

However there is also no limit to how much they love you, the companionship and unconditional love is what makes it all worthwhile with them. They just want to sit on you and be stroked and fussed for as long as you wish.

And they are rather stoopid, my partner got her because he works all day and wanted a dog that could be left alone, Kizzy is thick as pig poo and she wouldn't know if you've been gone for 10 mins or 10 hours, but now i'm here she has me all day everyday, though she just sleeps all day these days, tsk

:2thumb:


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

thank you so much for that wonderful reply. rite from your heart. alot of usefull information many thanks and your girl is truly gorgeous


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

anyone got any good websites about bull terriers so i can have a read please??


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

briefly as you had an owners account of a bitch i had a dog and he was nuts from day dot lol always active, always hungry. loved to play rough but knew when to pack it in. you have to be strict with them as like to try and be boss, they are great dogs mine was never aggressive more of a mard arse lol and word of warning they love to chew your hand and it hurts lol and they bark like they want to eat you and your family but its just thier excited nature. when i went the breeders house to look for my pup i crapped myself with her two big males lol but you learn quickly whats what!
when i got him i was warned that dogs are stupid and nuts till the day they die and bitches tend to be more calm as they age not much though his mum still nutted me on our first meet lol.


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks again great advice,. ive had some experience a close frind has a female ebt but shes very boyish. crackin girl tho.loyal loveable playful just wonderful throughout.. im lookin to adopt one but just gettin info first


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

and it really hurt when they head butt you :lol2:

I know the chewing, she usually starts of licking your hand and progresses to chewing your fingers!


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

haha thanks sarah.. my mates ebt headbutted me and yes i agree i did hurt ALOT and the way she loked at me like ''well you were in the way of me playin''


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I have 2 a dog and a bitch. Ruby will be 3 soon and murphy will be 3 in september. Rubes was a rescue we had her at 6 months of age, we had murph as a pup. Rubes had never been on a lead or collar and never been in a house. She was used to people and kids but had never seen another dog.

Rubes was fairly haedstrong and boisteroius but loved cuddles. Training was fairly easy but she has select deafness when she wants lol. Murphy is by your side all the time. I do find dogs and bitches different. Both love cuddles and have learned not to jump up n knock the inlwas and parent over now lol!

I find my dog more active than the bitch and hes not allowed any ball type things as he gets obbsessed so as soon as we discovered this it all stopped. Ruby likes to dig, so left to her own devices she would destroy my sofas by digging them up lol.

Lucky for them we have a nearly 2 acre garden so they do what they like then come in and kip on the sofa, infront of the fire or laze in the garden on a warm day. I only work part time well 3 hours a day now in the week, so they go to sleep in their crates then

The thing i like best about them is i find them very adaptable. If u wanna laze all day infront of the fire n do sod all they will do it with ya, if you wanna go out gallavanting about the countryside all day they will do that with ya too. 

As long as they have enough excercise they are slow dogs that potter around nicely, infact they can be VERY bloody lazy hehe


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

great replies thanks guys.. its all good to no.. :notworthy:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Also there are two sizes.So you may want to pick a size more sutible for you house hold.

Left-Standed.Right-Toy.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Very funny, very stubborn, very loving. I threw a ball for my dog once and he ran at full speed, head first into a tree:gasp: < that was my face! The sound was a loud sickening CRACK and would have killed anything else stone dead. Sykes shook his head, picked up the ball and trotted back tail wagging.
Had just got home with the weekly shop one saturday and was putting stuff away, Sykes was being a pain in the ass sticking his head in all the bags so I told him to "GEDDOUT!" I had a cat at the time and when I went to put the tins of cat food away one was missing. I found it out on the back lawn bitten in half and quite clean. :gasp:< that again as I frantically examined Sykes' mouth for the many and deep lacerations. Not a scratch! How the heck ...........
When this cat was a kitten it would eat from my Jack russells bowl while he was eating, which didn't bother him at all. Sykes was slightly different though. When this tiny kittens' head came over his bowl, as he was wolfing his grub at typical high speed, he froze, then snapped sideways :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: again, the entire head of the kitten dissapeared in Sykes' mouth. No! I shouted and the kittens' head re-appeared without a mark on it, looking around as if "who put the lights out".
Very entertaining dogs but you better be a strong willed, determined person and physical strength would be very useful. Oh and they do get a taste for a fight, mine would never start one but he would goad animals. He would press his nose through the wire of the ferret cage squinting, until they bit his nose, then he would go for them, grabbing at the wire! I saw him nudging the cat one day with his head trying to get it to swipe him but it just rubbed its head on his, purring loudly and he walked away looking perplexed.


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> Very funny, very stubborn, very loving. I threw a ball for my dog once and he ran at full speed, head first into a tree:gasp: < that was my face! The sound was a loud sickening CRACK and would have killed anything else stone dead. Sykes shook his head, picked up the ball and trotted back tail wagging.
> Had just got home with the weekly shop one saturday and was putting stuff away, Sykes was being a pain in the ass sticking his head in all the bags so I told him to "GEDDOUT!" I had a cat at the time and when I went to put the tins of cat food away one was missing. I found it out on the back lawn bitten in half and quite clean. :gasp:< that again as I frantically examined Sykes' mouth for the many and deep lacerations. Not a scratch! How the heck ...........
> When this cat was a kitten it would eat from my Jack russells bowl while he was eating, which didn't bother him at all. Sykes was slightly different though. When this tiny kittens' head came over his bowl, as he was wolfing his grub at typical high speed, he froze, then snapped sideways :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: again, the entire head of the kitten dissapeared in Sykes' mouth. No! I shouted and the kittens' head re-appeared without a mark on it, looking around as if "who put the lights out".
> Very entertaining dogs but you better be a strong willed, determined person and physical strength would be very useful. Oh and they do get a taste for a fight, mine would never start one but he would goad animals. He would press his nose through the wire of the ferret cage squinting, until they bit his nose, then he would go for them, grabbing at the wire! I saw him nudging the cat one day with his head trying to get it to swipe him but it just rubbed its head on his, purring loudly and he walked away looking perplexed.


this post had me in stiches!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh i know the head banging, we have solid wooden frames on our sofa, the amount of times Kizz has been running in circles full throttle, then theres an almighty bang! that would outright kill or at least knock out any other living thing *ouch*
I know if its hurt her though because she comes running to me shocked, tail between legs like "Mum the sofa just hit me" and i have to cuddle her for a second then shes off again barking and spinning.

Its not wonder shes so dumb, i think shes destroyed all her brain cells :lol2:

This is what happened a couple years ago when Kizzy got over excited and ran full speed into a solid brick wall...

We took the vets advice and did not give her pain-killers because the pain stopped her getting up and trying to run around and play, tsk.











Tit!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

there is no height or weight restriction for standard bullies mine are a nice size not huge at all


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Miniature bull terriers have twice as much energy and suffer more health problems than your standards.

Just thought i'd point that out.


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

haha great stories.. very hard headed by the sounds!! poor kiz lookin some sorry for herself sarah sooo cute things they get them selves into a


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

i have a red and white miniature bull terrier bitch as a pup very nervous took time to get her out of it she is 7 year old 14 inch to the shoulder and 40 lb in weight


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

im so happy guys thanks for all your replies. im rehoming a male on saturday and i cant wait!!!!love at first sight:flrt:


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> Oh i know the head banging, we have solid wooden frames on our sofa, the amount of times Kizz has been running in circles full throttle, then theres an almighty bang! that would outright kill or at least knock out any other living thing *ouch*
> I know if its hurt her though because she comes running to me shocked, tail between legs like "Mum the sofa just hit me" and i have to cuddle her for a second then shes off again barking and spinning.
> 
> Its not wonder shes so dumb, i think shes destroyed all her brain cells :lol2:
> ...


hard nut bitch :no1: so cute in the cast


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

wizzysjpip said:


> im so happy guys thanks for all your replies. im rehoming a male on saturday and i cant wait!!!!love at first sight:flrt:


 Pics on sunday then! Or I send the boys round Grrrr :lol2:


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

definatley will do!! he is ansome .. called Earl.. hard one to adapt dont dislike it tho..happy happy girl i am!!


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

wizzysjpip said:


> definatley will do!! he is ansome .. called Earl.. hard one to adapt dont dislike it tho..happy happy girl i am!!


 
You can always rename him - all ours have been 6mth+ when we have rehomed them and 2 had no names when we got them and the other 2 we changed their names.

LMAO @ Snakewhisperers story. . . Bullys really are hilarious!:flrt:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Earl is a brilliant name. Seems well suited for a bull terrier too for some reason.


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

:2thumb:your rite i think it does suit him.. its a masculine name i recon lol..not long now tomorow morning yey!!


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

hey guys so got my little man .. actually not so little. he has some training to do..
please can any one advise the best one to stop him pull the lead?? he is so strong!!!


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

bump pls


----------



## benm767 (Feb 12, 2010)

hi please write any wuestion i will try to answer them asap


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

you want a collar not a harness for training, as it will jerk the neck and not just pull the body back


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

wizzysjpip said:


> please can any one advise the best one to stop him pull the lead?? he is so strong!!!


Congratulations on your new addition.

Good Luck.... you sure as hell are going to need it. 

Bullies quite simply are not normal dogs. 

Hub bought me my first one 15 years ago... and gave me the same warning. 

I didn't believe him... I do now.

If you are using a harness (ie something that goes around his chest etc rather than just his neck...) Dump it

It will just allow him to use his weight and strength to pull more.

Get a suitably large linked choke chain (it's the noise that does the trick) If you are worried about him slipping it attach it to his collar for extra security.

Patience and sheer perseverence (sp?) is going to be the biggie here... Ha ha.. Bullies are not for the feint hearted...:lol2:

Get him vet insurance asap , many suffer with skin allergys etc...

Make sure your household insurance has accidental cover.. although not many will cough up for the damage caused by EBT's....:whistling2:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

a half check collar is ideal, there are also some good control harnesess about, they really do have incredibly powerful necks and chests though...so it really is mainly down to actual training to get them to stop pulling, food is always a VERY powerful tool in training EBT`s...in fact in the case of mine its the ONLY way i could train her to do anything :lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I would actually advise you get a harness with a front attachment (You attach the lead to his chest)

Like these
Dog Harness, Dog Training Supplies | Sense-ible and Sense-ation Dog Harness
Balance Dog Harness - stop your dog pulling on the lead - 30 day money back guarantee.

That way you have controll over the front of him and will have more controll. 
Please don't use a choke/check chain on him.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

marthaMoo said:


> I would actually advise you get a harness with a front attachment (You attach the lead to his chest)
> 
> Like these
> Dog Harness, Dog Training Supplies | Sense-ible and Sense-ation Dog Harness
> ...


this is a bit like the harness i have for Leo... it is quite good, but doesn`t actually stop him pulling as such, the half check collars are IMO very good! they cant choke the dog like a choke chain, but they do apply enough pressure to make the dog stop pulling if used correctly (obviously they should be used properly)...


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use a choke chain the whole point of them is to hurt the dog so it stops pulling it's an EBT they're bred to take pain it's not going to faze them. I stopped dead the second my dog pulled and only moved when he was calm again. It doesn't take that long and that was with a very stubborn terrier mix although I'm sure not as stubborn as an EBT.


----------

